# Didun design



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I see that this chinese brand sells some AP RO hommages. Between them, there is a chronograph with japanese movement, as stated on ebay listings. Any idea of what could it be this movement? It looks way too complicated for a chinese watch costing less than 200$:


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

My thoughts:

The watch pictured is not a chronograph. 
I doubt if it has a Japanese movement either, it being a quad-date/moonphase. 
Any Japanese chronograph movement used in a low-cost affordable Chinese watches is going to be quartz, not mechanical. 
Also, this watch is marked "Swiss Made", which it isn't.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm taking for granted that pictures are all renders not the real thing. Almost surely they are using the same tools needed to make fake watches, so the swiss made would be natural. I'm just curious about the mechanical moonphase movement, I think the complication showed in picture is too much for the money. I can't find any real life picture on the internet.
Edit: I'm guessing that they took an AP original render and took off the brand, and the small hand on the upper subdial which in the original watch was the leap year hand. Also, they took off the arrow on the long hand that in the AP is used to point the number of the week on the external scale. In this copy, I presum the hand is a swapping second hand and the external scale is useless. Totally crap. Anyway, now at only 83 € on Ali express:




















Chascomm said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> The watch pictured is not a chronograph.
> I doubt if it has a Japanese movement either, it being a quad-date/moonphase.
> ...


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm betting the 'moonphase' is a day/night indicator.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

This may be not so. I'm pretty sure the movement is a Seagull movement, but I'm not into Seagull movements so I can't tell you if there exists any such movement.



Bucks said:


> I'm betting the 'moonphase' is a day/night indicator.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

Why did Ap not sue them?

Sent from my Alcatel_6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Wandering Ben said:


> Why did Ap not sue them?


Because they already admitted that they didun design it? :-d

But perhaps the owners of Audemars Piguet have already sued Didun Design ...if they can find a valid postal address. My guess is that the major brand owners (Panerai and Rolex in particular) don't pursue every copycat, just the ones where they will get the most advantage. I've read that IWC forced Smiths to cease production of the Imperial automatic due to the broad design similarity to the IWC auto-winding system, and yet Timex used a system that was almost identical to IWC for nearly 25 years.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Chinese Watches with a complete calendar complications often times is just manual adjustment hands.

It's using Chinese movement. Many other Chinese brand offer similar complications, in which using the same movement.

Please read my complete review here. I just bought one with similar complications.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4510847

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Chinese Watches with a complete calendar complications often times is just manual adjustment hands.
> 
> It's using Chinese movement. Many other Chinese brand offer similar complications, in which using the same movement.
> 
> ...


Are the side pushers for calendar month adjustment then?

Sent from my Alcatel_6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Wandering Ben said:


> Are the side pushers for calendar month adjustment then?
> 
> Sent from my Alcatel_6055U using Tapatalk


Yes. Month and day of the week.

The month is manual adjustment, it's adjusted every month advancement.

The other hands is working automatically with the watch movement.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s_hersco (Dec 23, 2011)

Definitely not my cup of tea but unique nonetheless.


----------



## Champ18 (Jun 18, 2017)

I grabbed one of the ROO Chronos to check it out. It has a Hattori VD32 quartz movement inside. The "chrono" buttons, while functional, don't operate an actual chronograph. They only help to adjust the 24hr function (takes place of the second hand from the real ROO) that this quartz movement has. I was hoping for an actual chrono, but I can't say I'm mad there isn't one.
I am disappointed that the adjustable bezel doesn't actually work. The crown for it is fixed in place. Taking the watch apart I can see that the bezel has the gearing to be able to make it work. They just didn't include that complication on this case. Dive bezel if fixed in place. They probably reserved this for the actual reps that no doubt come out of the same factory. 

Dial is marked "Didun Design". But somehow I got "lucky" with a strap that is marked with the AP name. LOL. The rest I've seen online have straps that say "Didun". This is how I'm pretty certain that these come from the same place that make the higher quality reps. 

I have to say, all things considered, I am really happy with this watch. I knew it was quartz. But I loved the design and I bought it because I wanted to make a project out of retro fitting a mechanical movement into it. Towards that end, I couldn't be happier. The quality of this case is second to none. I could spend over $200 on a simple blank, from Germany no less, and not get this level of quality in a case. So from that perspective, I bought myself one helluva case and got a nice dial, hands, strap, and an extra quartz movement for free. 
And, based off of this one, I'll be getting one of the standard RO pictured here as well.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've got just about the whole line up of those, exceot the golden ones as gold just doesn't suit me. Bearing in mind what I paid for them (around 50-55 euro each) I can only say it is a helluva deal!! On the watchtimer it runs within 3 sec+ a day (after adjustment) and all of them do, and all of them have done for months now. Also, it is one of the most immune movements I've seen so far for position changes. It has excellent amplitude, and more than decent power reserve of well past the 40 hour mark. It's also a movement that has a pretty high level of finishing. I can't understand why it would be so cheap, and still run so much better than most three handed watches at even higher prices.

Also, the case and bracelet polishing is super on them, and all of them, no exceptions.

As for the complications, yes, the month subdial is hand set, but the rest turns along with the movement, and yes the moonphase is just a 24 hour clock, but you can't ask for those complications at barely 60 dollars free shipped. Also, the glass is minderal glass, and it is fairly thick, but doesn't look or wear like that. 

How it looks and how it runs and the price, I can only say if you like this style of watch then go for it!

The movement rotor is very silent too, and seams even to wind in both directions, but haven't checked that thoroughly yet tbh.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Here's a random run on the Timegrapher, where you can see how it does when I flip it to three different positions very quickly (where there are some dot's off the ''line')


----------



## leungkevin24 (Feb 20, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got just about the whole line up of those, exceot the golden ones as gold just doesn't suit me. Bearing in mind what I paid for them (around 50-55 euro each) I can only say it is a helluva deal!! On the watchtimer it runs within 3 sec+ a day (after adjustment) and all of them do, and all of them have done for months now. Also, it is one of the most immune movements I've seen so far for position changes. It has excellent amplitude, and more than decent power reserve of well past the 40 hour mark. It's also a movement that has a pretty high level of finishing. I can't understand why it would be so cheap, and still run so much better than most three handed watches at even higher prices.
> 
> Also, the case and bracelet polishing is super on them, and all of them, no exceptions.
> 
> ...


hey congrats, can you post some pictures for us?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

leungkevin24 said:


> hey congrates, can you post some pictures for us?


I only have the black/black and silver/silver pics on me now, but I'll promise to get back on this thread with pics of the whole line-up and if it pleases anyone more timegrapher plots.
































That last picture is of a different homage watch (don't recall and don't have it any more) and Didun side by side, nice to see how different finishing can be. Needless to say the Didun is on the left and clearly is mechanically immaculate in comparison. They are always perfect like that.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

What's pretty neat also, is the subdial size. There are homages out there of this watch that use some kind of NH thirty something based movement with calendar complications, nothing wrong with that movement by itself, only the spacing of the subdial pins doesn't allow for a nice large subdial face for this watch, whereas the genuine AP where it is based upon has super duper large subdials, that are actually easy readable. Off course there has to be something to justify the price of those, which is commonly somewhere north of 100,000 us dollars.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay, all six of them, and some Timegrapher plots as promised. You can tell which ones I calibrated about a year ago, and the ones I didn't which I ordered later on. They commonly run about 30 seconds fast straight out the box.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Some more, I wasn't able to attach more in one draw...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And... With that silver/black dial one recently received and clearly not adjusted yet. I plan to do so, you can see how accurate they can run by the other plots.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And... With that first picture, some rough and wild position changes, anyone that can read a Timegrapher plot will know only the flat bits of the measurement count, and unlike most cheap Chinese watches it keeps running at an almost identical pace.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

More rough and wild position changes...


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

it may be just me who thinks its too busy. unique nonetheless.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I find 15400 homages (and the real deal) too empty for the size. The 15300 is perfect, but on the 15400 there is so much real estate it suits it much better to have a decent rehaut. This is the same size watch, but it doesn't look so clumsy large.

What's going on on the dial is just decoration to me, I don't use it for the functions as they're barely readable anyway. What's more important is the reading of time goes well, and all that's going on doesn't distract from that too much.


----------



## jackiecohen001 (3 mo ago)

I ordered the Daytona on September 4. I paid 25 euros for priority shipping. If I remember correctly, it said 7-10 working days. I just received the watch on October 12. I tried to contact someone in the company but it answered me 2-3 days later. Every time he told me that the watch is on its way. After 30 days I was frustrated and they told me that the watch is on its way from Shanghai to Germany, they even gave me a screenshot of their tracking and that the minute they received it in their location in Germany,they will ship it to me with a bracelet and refund me for the express priority of 25 euros. I have never received the refund or the bracelet. In reality, the watch was shipped from China to Canada. I have never been shipped from Germany to my home like they claimed All they told me were lies. After researching on the internet I read a lot of bad reviews about this company. The rumour is that they purchase from Ali baba and resold it to their customers from their website. It makes sense because the watch was shipped from China. Don't trust this company, they are not honest people. By the way, I found the same watch on Alibaba for $60. Regarding the watch, it looks a little cheap. I can't tell you if it's a good watch or not. This is a file to follow. I'll find out in a few months. I hope my review reaches all consumers and it won't surprise me that the DIDUN design erases my review. I advise you to buy it on Alibaba ,you will receive it faster and not from a 3rd party as DIDUN DESIGN. Customer service that lies to you, they could not be trusted. I have all the conversations to back it up. I highly recommend you stay far away. They say they sold 30000 watches but they only have 2700 followers on Instagram. Very fishy to me.My 2 cents.


----------

